# He Bsb



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

What does everyone/anyone think of the idea of giving a HE BSB the Battle Banner and putting him on a Giant Eagle, or in a chariot?

Seems like a lot of points (what HE character doesn't?) but might be highly entertaining to add d6 combat resolution to impact hits or to war machine attacks. The added mobility would help ensure that your BSB can respond to the flow of battle and be where you need it most.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I think the answer to this will be largely the same as you received elsewhere.

He'll be a massive cannon magnet (not just cannons wither) and can get torn apart in one hit by many things. The 18" charge range should keep you out of range of most nasty S7 close combat attacks but really this would turn into a rather ineffective points sink.

Of course playtesting would provide the answer to such a debate.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

The whole point sink thing was my concern. I was curious if anyone else had been able to make it work. 
You might be able to keep him out of LOS, but then he isn't doing anything useful - might as well be a normal BSB.
If he could get to them alive, he could take out the war machines. But, as you say, swntzu, he has to survive long enough to get there. Could take a chance with Shield of Saphery, but a 5+ ward isn't likely to be enough.

He may be enough to turn the tide by helping win the right combat.
I may have to pull out this one-trick pony just for fun some time.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd say just playtest it. There's no harm in that.

What you could do is stick him on an eagle. This means he can swoop all over the place and is more efficient than a chariot.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

eagle sounds brutally effective in my opinion, much more flexible


----------



## Archangel41 (Mar 9, 2008)

Put him on the eagle more flexibility and looks cool.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i would suggest puuting him on an elven steed so he can react to the flow of battle whilst hiding in units to protect him from missile fire and spells


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

Joining units is a good point. Not only does it take fewer points, his armor save can benefit from having a barded steed. I had also forgotten that mounted characters can join infantry units.

He wouldn't be able to go after war machines as easily, but I was trying to figure out how to keep him alive after giving war machines at least one turn of LOS anyway.


----------

